# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smart clothing >  ProGlove, wearable tool, Munchen, Germany

## Airicist

Website - proglove.de

facebook.com/proglove.wearable

twitter.com/ProGlove

linkedin.com/company/proglove

Co-founder and CEO - Thomas Kirchner

Co-founder - Paul Günther

----------


## Airicist

Make It Wearable Finalists | Meet Team ProGlove 

 Published on Oct 13, 2014




> ProGlove is a sensor-based "smart glove" that can boost productivity for manufacturing jobs. The team behind it will be presenting their prototype for the Intel Make It Wearable Challenge Finale on November 3, 2014 in San Francisco.

----------

